# Theme Songs for other Forum Members



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

@MegaTuxRacer 

Huey Lewis and the News! Hip to be Square- Perfect. That song always makes me think of American Psycho. I think this song comes on right when Bateman is about to have a threesome with the prostitute and the girl who was pilled up. Such an INTP move...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@n2freedom

is this better?


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

@Moby




 

@The Roving ENFP




 

@Azure Bass




 

@viva


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @n2freedom
> 
> is this better?


 Nice song....but a theme song for me? TBH...Nada.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

@MegaTuxRacer wow thanks, man! I appreciate it!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

n2freedom said:


> Nice song....but a theme song for me? TBH...Nada.


fair enough, I may try again later


----------



## Some Kind of Blue (Dec 14, 2011)

@Ace Face I like the pwn song <3 it's stuck in my head now. I just got pwned by that song...


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

Here's a foolish question:

Has anyone thought of a theme song for me? If not, how do I get well-enough known on PerC that someone may start thinking about one? Also, how do I find out more about others to the point where I can think of a theme song for them? It looks like I've gotten as far as I can on this website unless and until I start taking things to a higher level....


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

DouglasMl said:


> Here's a foolish question:
> 
> Has anyone thought of a theme song for me? If not, how do I get well-enough known on PerC that someone may start thinking about one? Also, how do I find out more about others to the point where I can think of a theme song for them? It looks like I've gotten as far as I can on this website unless and until I start taking things to a higher level....


Helloooooooooooo out there! Rats!


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

DouglasMl said:


> Helloooooooooooo out there! Rats!


Here you go 




 

Lol, once I get to know you better, I'll be able to come up with something better. For now, embrace my humor


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

alright @n2freedom , how about this one?


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> alright @n2freedom , how about this one?


 No can accuse you of not being persistent.  A theme song for me would be more about against all odds, perseverance, will power than relationship based.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

n2freedom said:


> No can accuse you of not being persistent.  A theme song for me would be more about against all odds, perseverance, will power than relationship based.


I've got just the thing


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I've got just the thing


Nay...nothing against Cher. I like her but still has to do with relationships. Can't relate to relationship based song as my theme song. LOL!:laughing:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

n2freedom said:


> Nay...nothing against Cher. I like her but still has to do with relationships. Can't relate to relationship based song as my theme song. LOL!:laughing:


it's a little more 3 than 8, but how about this one


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> it's a little more 3 than 8, but how about this one


 Not feeling that one at all!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

n2freedom said:


> Not feeling that one at all!


how about this one


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> how about this one


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

n2freedom said:


>


FINALLY lol


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Olena


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

this used to be mine back in the Socom 1-2 days on the clan website
"Weird Al" Yankovic: Off The Deep End - Trigger Happy - YouTube

I tend to spray and prey in shooter games since I am not the best at aiming in such fire fights. I am curious on what others would come up with for my theme music.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Sovereign


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

@BroNerd... because it matches your avatar and it's bad ass like you


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

zomg no theme song for Boss:shocked:


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Boss said:


> zomg no theme song for Boss:shocked:


But ... you're so *boss* that nothing fits quite right! If no one posts anything, I'll try to think of something tomorrow!


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

:laughing: don't worry Koalaroo! I was totes kidding. But thanks, Boss sure loves to feast upon attention:wink:


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> @BroNerd... because it matches your avatar and it's bad ass like you


I agree. This song is incredibly bad ass,


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Boss said:


> zomg no theme song for Boss:shocked:


I think this song suites you


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

lol, thanks SOM, but that is quite the opposite of my personality. It doesn't suit me at all. 
Listen to _Killer Queen_ by Queen. That's one of my theme songs. 






She's a Killer Queen
Gunpowder, guillotine
Dynamite with a laser beam
Guaranteed to blow your mind
Anytime

It's about a top class whore, and the keynote here is top class.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

@BroNerd











You get two because you are the bronerd. XD


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Rim


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

@Swordsman of Mana: I know you don't know me well, but can I please have a theme song? *makes Puss in Boots face*


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @Rim


?_? this is where people find out that I lack "console culture". All hail the PC master race...I never played Zelda (have heard of it), would want to see what the fuss is about....but right now I have no idea what I should be looking for in the track. (I grew up on Doom, Heretic and Quake ^^;...surprisingly I don't like shooters).


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Dark Romantic

I chose a more exuberant song and a more dark/sadistic song (wasn't sure which one would fit you better)


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

@Swordsman of Mana: Hmm... a faster, more chaotic version of the second song would be more me.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=17309" target="_blank">Swordsman of Mana</a></i></span> : Hmm... a faster, more chaotic version of the second song would be more me.


I've posted this song in a few other threads, but it sounds like it fits the bill






also, I can't find the "avatars for other forum members" thread, so here's yours


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I've posted this song in a few other threads, but it sounds like it fits the bill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bam! There we go.

Also, I like the avatar; what series is he from?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> Bam! There we go.
> 
> Also, I like the avatar; what series is he from?


Kira Sakuya from Angel Sanctuary (haven't actually watched the show)


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Hmmm, feels awkward to even ask but am kinda curious now, especially when you all seem to be having so much fun without my consent....


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

A song to all the ENTJ women here: 






:tongue:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Rim (did I do better this time? I think this song sounds a LOT like you)






@n2freedom






@Wake


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @Wake


Lol, thanks for that. I needed something to lighten the mood. I love the picture and the music does match very well.

Hmm... I wish I could return the favor but I'm not exposed to a wide enough spectrum of music to return the favor. Let me search around for it though.


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

@Spades





@Swordsman of Mana


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_n2freedom_


 I'm impressed. Loved the conviction and intensity of the beat. Two thumbs up buddy. I need to google the lyrics when I get home. I love that outfit she has on....I need one of those.:wink:

Thanks for the lift and the smile. I needed it.:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

n2freedom said:


> I'm impressed. Loved the conviction and intensity of the beat. Two thumbs up buddy. I need to google the lyrics when I get home. I love that outfit she has on....I need one of those.:wink:
> 
> Thanks for the lift and the smile. I needed it.:happy::happy::happy:


I wish they provided outfits like that for people in jail. then again, it would probably make more people want to get arrested :laughing:

if you like this song, her name is Tess Mattisson (actually, you seem like the type that would like Scandinavian eurodance as a whole. it's a lot more choleric and intense than most music out these days)


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I wish they provided outfits like that for people in jail. then again, it would probably make more people want to get arrested :laughing:
> 
> if you like this song, her name is Tess Mattisson (actually, you seem like the type that would like Scandinavian eurodance as a whole. it's a lot more choleric and intense than most music out these days)


 I will check it out when I get home. Btw, I have a job interview tomorrow. Have you started yours yet?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

n2freedom said:


> I will check it out when I get home. Btw, I have a job interview tomorrow. Have you started yours yet?


yup, but I haven't been payed yet (it's 100% commission based)


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Thx @Swordsman of Mana I needed to be reminded of that today.

It also reminds me of the first book I ever enjoyed reading: "The Call of the Wild" - Jack London.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Wake
no, too punkish. I really don't like most rock music at all. try something more heroic or dramatic


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @Wake
> no, too punkish. I really don't like most rock music at all. try something more heroic or dramatic


Haha, my music list is too narrow. You wouldn't have been happy with the alternatives. Deal with it


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Wake said:


> Haha, my music list is too narrow. You wouldn't have been happy with the alternatives. Deal with it


if your repertoire includes only punk, rock, contemporary etc...you don't have a theme song in your arsenal worthy of me


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Wake said:


> .


 One of my favourite things to do is adventuring in the dead of the night =)

I can't really come up with theme songs for people as most of what I listen to doesn't have lyrics.

My own would prooobably be something along the lines of:




or:


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> if your repertoire includes only punk, rock, contemporary etc...you don't have a theme song in your arsenal worthy of me


I thought a rock song may fit you. I already deemed you as too picky. I was rather accepting to your Japanese song which I don't understand, but the feeling the music gave was something I could relate to. I appreciate it though. It's the thought that counts


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Wake said:


> *I thought a rock song may fit you.* I already deemed you as too picky. I was rather accepting to your Japanese song which I don't understand, but the feeling the music gave was something I could relate to. I appreciate it though. It's the thought that counts


heavens no. rock is common man's music. it grates on the ears and posses no melodic grace or soothing elements. it's designed to rile up and inspire anger and feelings of petty rebellion and sicking it to the man. the entire genre is laughable and perpetually adolescent in my humble opinion


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> in my humble opinion


Not very humble. And not very convincing. To each their own.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Spades said:


> Not very humble. And not very convincing. To each their own.


okay I lied, my opinions are never humble lol


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

Spades said:


> One of my favourite things to do is adventuring in the dead of the night =)


Adventuring, as in like... with glow sticks?




>


^ Preferable because it has more energy to it. They're really long and not too repetitive. You kind of experience the music instead of identify with it in some way...


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Wake said:


> Adventuring, as in like... with glow sticks?


Hahahaha. I do like that but no. Your song reminded me of wandering the empty streets with close friend(s) at night, urban exploration, doing questionable (but harmless) things, sitting on playgrounds, or hills, or rooftops, looking at the stars above and the world below. ^_^



Wake said:


> ^ Preferable because it has more energy to it. They're really long and not too repetitive. You kind of experience the music instead of identify with it in some way...


The repetition puts you in a certain state of mind, and no longer sounds repetitive. I absolutely love electronic music. It definitely inspires a positive mood and creativity in me. It's not distracting and can always be played in the background. I do listen to faster/louder ones too, but then I want to dance =P


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't know any of you, so this is for all of you:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@n2freedom


----------



## Pucca (Jun 13, 2012)

@SocioApathetic

This is the vibe I get from you...raw, sexy, and undeniably individualistic. 
I can almost feel the swagger. ;p


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

@Sonny


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@childofprodigy lol I was gonna give you this yesterday but I couldn't find your username. then you thanked me and I remembered it :laughing:

anyway, I think this is a good theme song for you


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @childofprodigy lol I was gonna give you this yesterday but I couldn't find your username. then you thanked me and I remembered it :laughing:
> 
> anyway, I think this is a good theme song for you


LOL didn't watch the entire thing but I get the gist

Incidentally, "Bah humbug" is actually one of my most used phrases lol <--I'm serious

Though I actually maintain a much more likeable persona IRL for political reasons lol


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> LOL didn't watch the entire thing but I get the gist
> 
> Incidentally, "Bah humbug" is actually one of my most used phrases lol <--I'm serious
> 
> *Though I actually maintain a much more likeable persona IRL for political reasons lol*


LOL the entirety of your type is obvious just from that one statement :laughing:


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> LOL the entirety of your type is obvious just from that one statement :laughing:


LOL if your intention is to "fake XXXXX hunt me" I'll entertain that properly at a later time (I may actually start such a thread at some point in the future)...but until then....


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

@Fridays


----------



## Fridays (Jul 12, 2012)

@nightienapalm


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> LOL if your intention is to "fake XXXXX hunt me" I'll entertain that properly at a later time (I may actually start such a thread at some point in the future)...but until then....


no, I was serious
- the 8 was obvious
- the Sp/So was obvious 
- the NTJ was obvious
- the 358 tritype was obvious. 

granted, I do think you are ENTJ as opposed to INTJ, but that wasn't the point of my last post, and other than that, I think you're typed correctly (it's a type I'm kinda envious of to be honest. 853 is my favorite tritype)


----------



## Fridays (Jul 12, 2012)

@INTJ the DC


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Rim


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

@Swordsman of Mana


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

@Rim


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

*@**Kito*




*

@Definitely*






:happy:


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

@_Definitely_


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

I really need a theme song.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@pinkrasputin


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

@_Richard_






Oh holy shit the amount of spambots lol. Are you guys out of mods?


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

Inguz said:


> I really need a theme song.


Implicit in this request is the line "You gotta help me out", so this is a good choice for you:






Video clip courtesy of YouTube and user TheKillersVEVO (official YouTube channel for The Killers);
all rights remain reserved.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Maybe


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

@emerald sea


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

cityofcircuits said:


> @_emerald sea_


thank you, @cityofcircuits!! perfect...i love it!!


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

@emerald sea

Great! Glad you like it. 

I'm not sure why but when I saw this thread,
I instantly thought of you and than that song. 
I get ideas and go with it. I haven't really pyschoanalyzed the connection 
but, maybe my impression of you is similar to the song and video in a lot of ways(obviously right?)
I could specify but I'd be much too embarrassed lol.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm in the mood for some 8-ish music, so here are theme songs for some of the 8s on this forum
@sharktooth




 @TreeBob




 @dfoster




 @Btmangan







also, one for @Kito


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

@Inguz


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

@Kito, "Radioactive" by Imagine Dragons. :]


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

@aconite


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

@LeaT


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

@SocioApathetic, regardless of the lyrics, this song must be dedicated to you simply because of the name.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

@wisterias






@Bast


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

@wisterias

"*Endless Song of Happiness*" - Yael Naim







LyricsTranslation היא רק מרחפת בעולם שלה
לה לה לה לה
והוא מנסה לגעת
היא נרתעת
לא יודעת
אתה יושב בפינה ומתבונן בה-בה
בערב מתרדמה מתעורר
רואה חלון פתוח
ולא בטוח
מה לה קרה
מה היא עשתה
פוחד שהיא קפצה-צה
מבחוץ היא עפה
על ענן קטן בנתה
מגדל שקוף במכחול
ובתוכו עפים
כל המלאכים
וכל הפיות הקטנות
רוקדות במעגל מסתובב
בלי סוףShe just floats in her world
And he tries to touch
She recoils
Does not know
You sit in the corner and watch her
In the evening
You wake up from sleep
See an open window
And are not sure
What has happened to her
What has she done
You fear she has jumped
Outside she flies
On a little cloud
She has built a transparent tower
With a paintbrush
And inside it
All the angels fly
And all the little fairies dance
In a circle turning round
Endlessly

@cue5c

"*Hanging High*" - Lykke Li







LyricsOh thunder in my heart
These razors cutting sharp
And leaves me with an ever bleeding scar

So soft, so suddenly
So that I can not breathe
I'm drawn into a circle painted black

Oh I'm hanging high
Oh won't you let me down
Back where I started at
You know I'm a little lost

And when it hurts the most
I'll push a little more
I'm back where I started at
You know I'm a little lost

Like lightning in my heart
A kiss so burning hot
I'm hanging on a thread that's bound to drop

Like rain on open skies
Don't know the reason why
But I'll always choose the black in front of white

Oh I'm hanging high
Oh won't you let me down
Back where I started at
You know I'm a little lost

And when it hurts the most
I'll push a little more
I'm back where I started at
You know I'm a little lost

@Sonny

"*Cheated Hearts*" - Yeah Yeah Yeahs







LyricsCheated by 
The opposite of love 
Held on high 
From up up up above 
Kept my high 
From the second one 
Kept my eye 
On the first one 

Now take these rings 
And stow them safe away 
I'll wear them on 
Another rainy day 
Take these rings 
And stow them safe away 
I'll wear them on 
Another rainy day 

Take these rings 
And stow them safe away 
I'll wear them on 
Another rainy day 
Take these rings 
And stow them safe away 
I'll wear them on 
Another rainy day 

Well I'm 
Taka-taka-taka-taka-takin' it off 
And she's 
Taka-taka-taka-taka-takin' it off 
And he's 
Taka-taka-taka-taka-takin' it off 
And we're 
Taka-taka-taka-taka-takin' it off 

Sometimes 
I think that I'm bigger 
Than the sound 
I think that I'm bigger 
Than the sound 
I think that I'm bigger 
than the sound 
I think that I'm bigger 
Than the sound 

She'll take on high 
She'll take on high-igh 

Well sometimes 
I think that I'm bigger 
Than the sound 
I think that I'm bigger 
Than the sound 
I think that I'm bigger 
Than the sound 
Well I think that I'm bigger 
Than the sound 

Cheated by 
The opposite of love 
Held on high 
From up up up above 
Kept my high 
From the second one
Kept my eye
On the first one

Now take these rings 
And stow them safe away 
I'll wear them on 
Another rainy day 
Take these rings 
And stow them safe away 
I'll wear them on 
Another rainy day 

Now take these rings 
And stow them safe away 
I'll wear them on 
Another rainy day 
Take these rings 
And stow them safe away 
I'll wear them on 
Another rainy day

@FacelessBeauty

"*Youth Without Youth*" - Metric







LyricsHangman we played rubber soul with a razor blade
Behind the church, hiding place, it was a long joke till
The punch line came. Can you read my mind? Read my mind
Follow along 'til the end of the song

Hangman we played double dutch with a hand grenade
Behind the church, hiding place. Apathetic to the devil's
Face. Wear the sheriff's badge put your toys away
They let us go saying let us pray!

Hangman we played hide and seek on the fire escape
Through the smoke we saw the flame it was a long
Wait 'til the firetruck came. on the count of three
Jump with me on the count of three
1... 2... 1... 2... 3... GO!!!!
GO GO GO GO
GO!!!!
GO GO GO GO

Hangman we played blind man's bluff with the
9th Brigade throw the brick through the windowpane,
Double dutch 'til they stop the game, till the cops
Show up hand cuff stunned they let us go but we
Lost one! Hangman we played blind man's
Bluff 'til they stopped the game Youth without
Youth born without time, Youth without
Youth, can you read my mind?


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

@cue5c 




 @Sonny





@His Dudeness





@Dolorous Haze





@Kito


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

@FacelessBeauty

As much as it pained me to type these words onto Youtube, here you go:






I know how much you love Zainée, Lime, Neil, Hairy and The Other One. <3


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

When I first ran into @MegaTuxRacer here at the Cafe, this song was playing in the background, so it's my theme song for him, at least.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

@Dauntless










 @BuckeyeENFP


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

@Bast the you behind the image is just as stunning <3




 @FacelessBeauty your strength and poise are beautiful




 @Dolorous Haze you should adore yourself as much as we do, yeah it's sappy, deal with it bicth




 @Hunny Bunny not everyone deserves trust, can't fully live without it though, you get two cause <3


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

@Airy you're beautiful, just need to find your own space mang





@His Dudeness sorry dude, it just works too well XD





@wisterias ignore the love song aspect, it's the emotional content behind it and the making sense of things





@lolthevoidlol because XD and <3





@cue5c it's not perfect, which annoys me in more ways you can imagine, it's the best I can find for now though =/


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

And this is dedicated to all you bicthes inc those not mentioned above who join me in chat on behalf of my Fe <3 I adore you fuckers


----------



## lolthevoidlol (May 19, 2011)

Sonny said:


> @_lolthevoidlol_ because XD and <3


I adore you <3


----------



## Hunny Bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

@Bast

Because of you, this is my fave song right now!! :wink:


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

@SocioApathetic





@Jours (I listen to this usually while we're playing LoL :wink






@LeaT






@kaleidoscope


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

And for my dear @bearotter. :wink:


----------



## wisterias (Jul 15, 2012)

@Bast





and the second one that just occurred to me:





@Sonny




you 9. 
@FacelessBeauty





Less the romantic aspect, but the focus on something good to come 

@Dolorous Haze




Because. Heheh.


----------



## wisterias (Jul 15, 2012)

@_cue5c_




This isn't perfect, but I couldn't find a better one 

@_Loveternity_




because, d'aww.

also





@_kaleidoscope_





(I kid, here's the real one)





(I can't think of a better one, I'm sorry ) it reminded me of some of the things we discussed.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

wisterias said:


> @Bast
> 
> *snip*


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

@wisterias


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@The King Of Dreams


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

@_FacelessBeauty_ I can't watch that clip because it's not available in my country XD And this is for you 





 @Inguz




 @Akonite




 @bearotter




 @Maybe


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Just happened upon this.. 

And it would be tacky to call him out with a mention, 
but suuuuch a pity to let this one go to waste:

To the lovely.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

@_Promethea_ :]


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@All in Twilight


----------



## Pucca (Jun 13, 2012)

@Raichu


----------



## Pucca (Jun 13, 2012)

@Virtual Anomaly


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

@OrangeAppled 











<3 M


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

@Grac3


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

@PumpkinEater
I heard this again the other day and just thought the actual title fits you, although the lyrics aren't really about magic persay, but I thought everything in your world right now......everything's magic:


----------



## PumpkinEater (Jul 5, 2011)

> I heard this again the other day and just thought the actual title fits you, although the lyrics aren't really about magic persay, but I thought everything in your world right now......everything's magic:


D'aww, thanks bro. I NEED TO REPLY TO YOUR EMAIL. there's so much to write! D: i'm sorry i've been so busy :sad:


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

PumpkinEater said:


> D'aww, thanks bro. I NEED TO REPLY TO YOUR EMAIL. there's so much to write! D: i'm sorry i've been so busy :sad:


It's ok, I understand hell I've barely been on the past week or so but here and there and barely posting or reading much of anything. Life is pretty busy atm for me so ik how it is


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Mr. Meepers


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

@_Ace Face_





@_All in Twilight_




With trailer because I think it causes more impact more similar to your personality like this.

@_Danse Macabre_





@_Dauntless_


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

@monemi

This one makes me think of you. It's all kick-ass and fiery


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Christie42476 said:


> @_monemi_
> 
> This one makes me think of you. It's all kick-ass and fiery


LOL! I'm getting a pair of string shorts like that for the next PTA meeting. :laughing: That would be a fun way to disturb some of them.


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

monemi said:


> LOL! I'm getting a pair of string shorts like that for the next PTA meeting. :laughing: That would be a fun way to disturb some of them.


And I have very little doubt they _need _to be disturbed. Go for it!


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Christie42476 said:


> And I have very little doubt they _need _to be disturbed. Go for it!


Bitches got upset because I taught a G-rated version of Thrift Shop to their little darlings on a school trip. It really was awesome. No swearing and they still got their knickers in a twist.


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

monemi said:


> Bitches got upset because I taught a G-rated version of Thrift Shop to their little darlings on a school trip. It really was awesome. No swearing and they still got their knickers in a twist.


Ridiculous. That's just funny! Some people truly are in desperate need of both a sense of humor and a sense of fun.

And I love that song =)


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Christie42476 said:


> Ridiculous. That's just funny! Some people truly are in desperate need of both a sense of humor and a sense of fun.
> 
> And I love that song =)


I'm guessing the kids went home asking what a thrift shop is. Actually, my kids have never seen the inside of thrift shop. I should take them, so it's not just a song. It's like the American version of a market or boot sale.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Pinkieshyrose


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Pinkieshyrose_


Baha! Some how that is so accurate.:tongue: I need to find one for you.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

*Swordsman of Mana*


You somehow remind me of this. Please take it with a grain of salt though.:tongue: Its the overall feeling.





(Cant make it link for some reason.)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Pinkieshyrose said:


> *Swordsman of Mana*
> You somehow remind me of this. Please take it with a grain of salt though.:tongue: Its the overall feeling.
> 
> 
> ...


it probably reminds you of me because I'm exceedingly vain


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> it probably reminds you of me because I'm exceedingly vain


Nope just the feeling.:tongue:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Gentleman Bastard






@Cosmic Orgasm





@Marlowe


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

monemi said:


> I'm guessing the kids went home asking what a thrift shop is. Actually, my kids have never seen the inside of thrift shop. I should take them, so it's not just a song. It's like the American version of a market or boot sale.


Never been inside the Sally Ann, or is it the Salvo? (i.e. the Salvation Army thrift shop.)
Or even inside the St. Vincent de Paul? (the Roman Catholic equivalent to the Sally Ann or Salvo)?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

DouglasMl said:


> Never been inside the Sally Ann, or is it the Salvo? (i.e. the Salvation Army thrift shop.)
> Or even inside the St. Vincent de Paul? (the Roman Catholic equivalent to the Sally Ann or Salvo)?


My kids? Nope. *hangs head in shame* It's one of those things everyone should have at least been to at some point.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

@ephemereality


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@Swordsman of Mana

Thanks for the song. I love Rurouni Kenshin music.


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

@Swordsman of Mana

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I fucking grew up listening to that song. It was one of my mother's favorite songs, she would play it constantly. Well, actually, she listened to the Selena version but still. Shit, I'll gladly accept that as my theme song lofl. 

Damn, I wish I had something for you right now, I remember having one awhile back that I was going to post but I forgot what it was. You WILL get one in the future!

Actually, what you were telling me about earlier just made me think of this. Might not fit, but hey, I fucking love it:





YUYU HAKUSHO FOR LIFE *****


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

@Antipode 

your song love.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@n2freedom
you are Sx-y, but previously requested a non-relationship related theme, so how about this:


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

@Swordsman of Mana


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

chicklit said:


> @Swordsman of Mana


LOL :laughing:


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> LOL :laughing:


I don't know you, but I felt like this song suits you very well. :tongue:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Phoenix_Rebirth


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

@_Derange At 170_

Don't know if you like gangsta rap.





 
@_Dolorous Haze_


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

strangestdude said:


> @_Derange At 170_
> 
> Don't know if you like gangsta rap.


Hahahaha, it's my signature isn't it? I do. I'm G'd up from my feet up. Gangsta rap was my first love in music.

I can totally get with this. Shyne isn't bad as far as mainstream gangsta rap goes either.

Since you're from the UK and come across as laidback, I can only associate you with UK garage. Which is an export I know not too many people from the UK are too proud of, but I think it's dope.






Bigups


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> @_Vampire_


Though I'm not that monster-ish anymore since 2 centuries, I'm more of a sophisticated vampire now :kitteh:


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

@*L*




 @_Monsieur Melancholy_




 @_Wellsy_ [yes you can kill me]




 @_GoosePeelings_


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

@Near




 @MereHuman




 @dingo




 @default settings


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

@Raawx


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

@_RetroVortex_





 
@_willow the wisp_





 
@_Chamberlain_


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

@_stormgirl_

(Don't know if you like RNB)





 
@_Synful_





 
@_StaceofBass_


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

@strangestdude

In my bathroom.... http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PeLruO5JXWU


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

@strangestdude


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

@_koalaroo_





 
@_Swede_





 
@_marked174_





 
@_thealchemist_

(Actually one of my favorite songs ever)


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

@_strangestdude_ ;-)
(we can trade... note last lines though: 
"Now we ain't makin' stories
And we ain't layin' plans
'Cause a man still loves a woman
And a woman still loves a man")





@_Bear987_ - because it's true!


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

@Cosmic Orgasm

I do not know why but this song made me think of you.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NeTzJJNuRyw

Translation

I will not feel this way anymore.
I will not remember this feeling.
I will remember the emotion.
I will remember the moment.
It will be a memory.
A recollection, a description.
It will be tainted and impure.
Coloured by mission, by vision, by recollection.


Today…
I cannot capture it. Not even just yet.
I have been blemished. In thought, emotion, mission.
My stomache knots and sinks.
Somersaults in rebellion.
The body will fight the mind.
The heart estranged, must mediate…
Teased and Torn
Unable to do justice.
Eyes mist over. Tears well in the lower lid and spill over.
Brook to stream to river. Outpour, overflow.
Taste them.
Savour the release of Nothing and Something.


----------



## Dosto Yevsky (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Mendi the ISFJ


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


>


endearing, but i dont know what shes saying


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Aya the Whaler said:


> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=39512" target="_blank">ephemereality</a></i></span>


I actually didn't take the time to listen to this thoroughly before. I didn't realized it was post-rock until now! Beautiful. I fucking love post-rock.

@Aya the Whaler





@Desire





@Amaterasu


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> I actually didn't take the time to listen to this thoroughly before. I didn't realized it was post-rock until now! Beautiful. I fucking love post-rock.
> 
> @Aya the Whaler
> 
> ...


Dude, we so have to share bands.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

Not sure if I'm any good at this, but...

@arkigos






@Nobleheart






Those came to mind.


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

delphi367 said:


> Not sure if I'm any good at this, but.. @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=10086" target="_blank">Nobleheart</a></i></span></a></i></span>


I have never had a more  song applied to me in all my days on internet forums. 

Allow me to represent myself.


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

Point of note, I'm very flattered that you thought of me, hun. ;-)


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

delphi367 said:


>


Um... best video game! My first screen name on here was Crono. roud:


----------



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

This song invokes my inner ESFP


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

I wonder what my theme would be haha


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I like to think this fits @delphi367 If only because I want too give this great song to someone and nobody else came to mind.


----------

